# Pocket Market Price Guide?



## UnderWish

I almost never see anyone with the same prices in ACPC. I was wondering if anyone had a guide (or if we could make one) to tell what we should be selling items for at the minimum and maximum for each item.
It seems to auto set 1 item at 100 Bells, but it can go as low as 10 bells and it doesnt auto change the price when you add more items, leaving me completely clueless as to how I should be setting my prices.


----------



## Jesusfreakette

I don't think there's a true market yet - it's only a couple days old. That said, I've noticed the top things to sell quickly are fruit, and the medium rare fish and bugs.

The rare fish and bugs are rarely asked for, and not until the later levels, anyways. The common fish and bugs are usually easy to find. But the medium rare - ones like tiger butterflies, squid, pale chub - and the fruit on the 3 hour timer, they're harder to just run out and grab for a request.

But I don't think there's a set price yet, it's still too new!


----------



## visibleghost

i generally put things up at a bit over half the maximum price. so far i've only sold two stacks of items but uhh idk i mean there arent that many players going around buying stuff yet i guess.
but uh yeah i think it will be easier to sell things if you don't sell them at the maximum price


----------



## ClefairyKid

the fact that we cant put items like clothes or furniture is seriously limiting the potential for interaction I think, there's often no point in paying exorbitant random's prices unless you're severely desperate for fruit. If I could trawl the boxes for better clothes, I'd actually be keen!


----------



## zujika

ClefairyKid said:


> the fact that we cant put items like clothes or furniture is seriously limiting the potential for interaction I think, there's often no point in paying exorbitant random's prices unless you're severely desperate for fruit. If I could trawl the boxes for better clothes, I'd actually be keen!


This is what im hoping for in a future update! 
I was gutted when i found out that you couldn't put clothes or furniture in there! : ((


----------



## ClefairyKid

In case anyone is wondering, don't try to get tricky with the boxes and put things in for a high price, you'll most likely only hurt yourself. I put simple items that usually only sell for 10 at 20 or 30, and they do actually sell occasionally, and that feels like a good win if I have some extras of something clogging my inventory, because that's technically already double or triple what I'd otherwise have made. But if you try to get funny with it and put up fruit for 500 bells, not only will you not sell that item, but the game has a really poor design whereby if you want to take back a listing, you can only do so by losing the item for no profit. So putting in something silly like that will only permanently block your potential selling spaces or result in a loss of 10 bells you'd have gotten from at least selling it in game. 

And let me add that if you think it's no big deal to leave annoyingly overpriced things in your slots forever in the hope that one day someone might be tricked into paying that, the first row of slots are particularly important because so far as I can see, if I do actually go looking through people's boxes for something, it will only show the first row of their items with no indication of what else they might be selling. Therefore, even if you do put more reasonable listings lower down, people are unlikely to have the time to visit every camp individually. They will probably be like me and only have time to load the preview of the top row and the second I see silly prices I just move on. 

I'd also like to add that there seems to be a bit of a misguided trend whereby people are listing the rarest bugs and fish for the highest prices in the top slots (presumably because they think someone will desperately need one and be willing to pay it to finish the request in time). However, at least at the time of my writing this at a reasonably high level and before worldwide release, I have seen no proof in my game or anyone else's that these rarest creatures are ever requested. So in fact, there'd be pretty much no reason ever for someone to buy one instead of waiting to find it themselves, and it'd be unlikely that anyone would want to be purchasing and holding onto them in advance of them being needed given how restricted the storage space already is. So putting in the more common items is in fact better for everyone.

I'd also like to point out that even if these creatures should become requested, unless the request structure itself changes significantly, it wouldn't be worth paying the prices that people are asking for them anyway, because as it currently stands if you get a medium rarity request like the horned dynastid or red snapper, you get paid the same amount you would have to sell it in game anyway, the only loss is the couple of relationship points and maybe a cotton or something, which is not worth taking a 1k+ loss considering the prices people list football fish for 

If you'd like an additional market box tip, I'd also suggest taking advantage of the top row, cheap commons strategy, by specifically putting only one of each thing rather than bunches of things, and in doing so, only put one of each type in each of the first row slots. So for example, instead of putting a whole first row of orange bunches of 3, and then the other fruits after that, I think it would be more effective to sell each fruit one per slot (and considering the slots unlock naturally overtime having lots of slots isn't too hard). So placing 1 orange for 20-30, 1 apple for 20-30, 1 conch for 20-30 and 1 coral for 20-30, and then anything else individually in any order below that is the best way to go. It makes it more flexible for a buyer who may just need one quick apple and not 10 for a heap of bells, but also means that if a buyer is after a lot, they will see your reasonable prices and come looking for the rest of your listings anyway.


----------



## shayx

I have had a lot of success listing common items (fruit, non-rare fish, non-rare bugs) in sets of 3 @ 150 gold. Considering they sell for 10 gold each, both my recipient and I are profiting (they get net 150 gold once given to a common request, I get net 150 gold).


----------



## Garrett

I low ball with three items for 100 bells if I have spare bugs, fish and fruit.

Any rare fish and bugs I'm holding on to in case they're needed later.


----------



## Chick

ClefairyKid said:


> snip


Wow, that’s a very big post but I read all of it, and I agree with everything you said there.
The individual selling strategy is very neat, I like it.
_Also, I’m planning to make a spreadsheet with the average price that people sell items for.
_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I usually sell stack and just sell them for like 100-200 depending on rarity I guess... I mean I've sold several things so it must be an ok price. I've only bought two things and it was because all my villagers all of a sudden wanted a ton of peaches and oranges and I didn't have any stocked up or any fertilizer. So I mean, I will buy things if they're decent prices, but some people have things up for WAY too much.


----------



## Chick

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I usually *sell stack*



okay I have a question... how many items max can you sell in one box?

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in, if I wanted to sell peaches... how many could I sell in one box?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh where’d my post go?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It’s the thread glitch gd


----------



## ashjaed

The game automatically puts the price at 10% of what a villager will give you for that item. So if Rosie asked me for 1 apple I would get 100 bells from her and the market box would automatically set the price at 10 bells. I would also not be able to raise the price to over 100 bells (the game won’t let me). So rarer items like a red snapper are set at 100 bells because a villager would give you 1000 bells for it.

So when I sell I sell for roughly half what a villager would give me. I also sell in stacks that a villager would ask for (so around 2-3). Which means I usually sell fruit in stacks of 3 for 150 bells.

I get more than 10% and the person who buys them still makes a small profit when using them to fulfill a request.

I’m over level 30 btw as I’m Australian and have been playing since it was released. In between studying for exams anyway lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

The game automatically puts the price at 10% of what a villager will give you for that item. So if Rosie asked me for 1 apple I would get 100 bells from her and the market box would automatically set the price at 10 bells. I would also not be able to raise the price to over 100 bells (the game won?t let me). So rarer items like a red snapper are set at 100 bells because a villager would give you 1000 bells for it.

So when I sell I sell for roughly half what a villager would give me. I also sell in stacks that a villager would ask for (so around 2-3). Which means I usually sell fruit in stacks of 3 for 150 bells.

I get more than 10% and the person who buys them still makes a small profit when using them to fulfill a request.

I?m over level 30 btw as I?m Australian and have been playing since it was released. In between studying for exams anyway lol


----------

